# Future Newbie?



## Cruzincat (Feb 22, 2010)

The question mark is because, after reading Tex and the "There is no Money" threads, I am not sure we will be able to do what we want in five to 10 years.

I am turning 60 this year and my wife is turning 57.  While we don't plan on being fulltimers, we would like to do a lot of travelling and are leaning toward a fifth wheeler. Money will be tight, so we are already starting from behind.  We will have to get both the tow vehicle and the FW.  We've been told it's better to get them now and get them paid off before we retire, but with the economy heading the way it is, should we wait and see?  We would like to start some local travel now, when we can take long weekends and our vacations.  

We have been told that it's better to get a truck that can handle any trailer, in case we decide to upgrade later on to a larger trailer, and we have also been told that we should get the trailer we will be happy with for the rest of our lives and get just the truck we need for that size.  That way we won't be wasting a lot of fuel with an over powered truck on our other drives without the trailer in tow.  Opinions?

One thing we have a hard time calculating is the average daily expense, other than fuel, while either travelling and staying in RV parks, State Parks, whatever, or what it would be on a monthly basis if we want to stay in one (Southern) spot for the winter.

Another question is access to the internet.  I know some parks charge extra for this, but if you have a laptop with an access card, how often do you get to park or area where it won't connect?

Maybe I should have asked this first:  Should I be posting somewhere else for newbies?


----------



## topdownman (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

I can only answer a few questions by personal experience.  First, think about what kind of traveling/camping you will be doing.  I've had a popup, two travel trailers, one 5th wheel and two motorhomes.  We loved our fifth wheel, but they're just not that great for traveling.  I pulled mine out west twice and it pulled great, but I've found that I like motorhomes better for the "on the road" travel.  Nothing like having a restroom right there, or having your copilot throw you a sandwich together so you don't have to stop.  The 5th wheel was nicer once stopped, but I just found that the traveling was half the fun and a motorhome was just more convenient.  Find you a decent toad to pull behind the motorhome and you're good to go.  Also, by the time you purchase the 5th wheel AND truck, a motorhome isn't going to cost any more and could be less.  

And as far as internet access, I'd recommend getting a good phone with an unlimited data connection that you can tether to your laptop as a modem.  I've used Blackberries for years like this and they work great AND double as your phone which will save you some money.


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

We might be able to use a current vehicle as a toad, but how would I find out if it is feasible?  It is a 2006 Hyundai Tucson (4WD).


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

One observation we made while looking at a lot of models at a recent show is, there are a lot of models that have the shower inside the master bedroom.  In other words, if someone wanted to take a shower while someone was trying to sleep, it could get a little humid in the room.  Not to mention the lack of privacy and the timing issues when travelling with others.  We decided to rule out any models with such a layout.  Is this a real problem or are we seeing a problem where there isn't one?


----------



## Triple E (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

You have some very valid concerns.  Shower?  If you are not comfortable with the idea now, I doubt, you will be later.  I have a Class A.  Love it.  But when I travel I do not stay in one place for more then a week or two.  I pull a jeep and when I go, site seeing after I am set up at the camp, I am not driving around in a big rig. 17 gpm instead of 10 or 12 gpm or less.  Also, like Mark said, you have all of the convinces of home while driving.  Plus set up is easy.  Back in, push a button to level, hook you water, power and dump tanks hose and you are done.
Now, if I was to stay at one site for 3 months or more, I would probably look real hard at a 5th. wheel.  I believe a 5th has more options and have more comfort.
This is something that you and your wife have to agree on.  Take your time and decide what you two really want to do.  Then all of the cards will fall where they should.  Either way I sure you are going to love your travels.      


 :8ball:


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

I sure hope you meant to say mpg and not gpm.  Big difference.  Thanks.


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

The wife feels the same way you do about having the options available while driving.  At this point though we are not sure what we will be doing.  We do want to see a lot of the country before we are too old to do it.  By the way, it is not just "back it in" either.  You might want to remove the jeep first! :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?



By the way, welcome to the best forum on the web. I see you will fit right in. :laugh: Yes I do need to becorrected from time to time. :blackeye: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



:8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Well a 5th wheel will do good since you will have your truck as a traveling and site seeing vehicle, and only one liability to pay on one vehicle. Now if you have a MH that is great as Triple E has stated, easy set up and break down. but you will be paying liability on 2,, MH and toad. I have a MH and love it, it like have your home on wheels. It is easy to drive set up and break down, I tow a Saturn or a Honda just depends on which one I want to take. But buy what you and your wife will be happy with, this is an expensive investment.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Ok Hollis, your mh is a lot newer then mine.  I am sure your set up is better then I would ever dream of.    
I got your other picture today.  Hopefully I will have an answer for you tonight.
 :8ball:


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Well, after a bit of thinking, I am leaning toward purchasing a used MH, likely from Cruise America.  I know they are high mileage, but here is my reasoning: The cost is very affordable so that we can get into RVing now, rather than wait a few years when we get closer to retirement.  We will get 12 months, 12,000 miles on a "limited" warranty.  Not sure about this warranty, as far as having to get it to one of their centers.  This might be a bit difficult if  it only covers the drive train for example, and you have a problem with the drive train!  But they also have a five year service plan of varying levels.  Not sure of the pricing yet, but it would seem like a more affordable start.  We can get a ~23 ft MH for under 25K, not including service plan.  In 5-6 years when we retire, we will have a better idea of what we want to get for long term or even if we still want an RV.  We may have enough in one of our pensions to get a lump sum payout and pay cash for something bigger and better.
We haven't actually visited any of CA's sales offices yet, so we don't even know if they have any RVs we might like.  So, before we do make the trip, I want to hear any caveats, or horror stories, or good stories for that matter.  Their web site says they select thier RV models/manufacturer according to their ability to handle rough service so to speak.  Is there anything to their claim?


----------



## whitey (Mar 1, 2010)

RE: Future Newbie?

Cruzincat, You mite want to check this site out  http://vagabonders-supreme.net/ Old george has been full timeing for 7 years and he has never stay in a campground for long.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

We finally managed to have a look at Cruise America's offerings and we were not that enthusiastic about what they had to offer.  We just didn't think the models they had were a fit for us.  That was a couple weeks ago.
Today we went to a show in Dover,  Delaware and we found a very nice "used" class A Southwind 2008 36D with only about 700 miles on it.  We think we are getting a good price on it($85k).  Opinions?  It is in pristine condition.  The owner bought it from the same dealer and soon after got ill with something.  
As far as a toad goes, until we start travelling further from home and spending more time away(retired?) it might be cheaper to call Enterprise or whatever when we need a vehicle then it would to buy one for now.  We have some friends that have been doing the RV camping thing on weekends and short vacations and might be able to bum a ride now and then if we are with them.  If we find we are in need of an excursion vehicle, then we will deal with it then.  Good thing about a toad, as far as I can see, you don't need a new one.  A high mileage "clown" car would work.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Russ, the price seems to be a pretty good price for the SW IMO.  Is that out the door price? Is it Ford Or Chevy?  Have you talked with the previous owner?  If you haven't there could be other reasons its back.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

I believe it is the Triton V10.  Going back tomorrow to give them a down payment.  The salesman was way too busy today.  Damn nice weather!  lol! Had a ton of people out looking.

Still gotta pay the Maryland sales tax and get it inspected since it would be purchased in Delaware.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Just be sure and test drive it Russ.  Try on interstate and side roads.  The Ford has a little lower value than the workhorse on NADA.  Might want to look at the NADA price.  Dont add options when checking value.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

A question I had when I was dong research on it last night was, why, if the workhorse is lower in HP and other specs, is it a better value?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Hi Russ, I have been reading your comments along with Nash. I have a 03 South Wind 36B workhorse and it has worked out great for us. I did have the banks exhaust system installed and that helped. I have towed a Honda Accord on a car dolly and now we have a SATURN that we can tow A4D. When towing either you don't know it is back there. I have never had any experience with a Ford because I am a Chevy man. I bye passed the Ford for the work horse, but that just me, I am sure other will add their 2 cents, which is good.

But do have a over view of how things work, look, see and make sure everything does work. Check the batteries out, look for corrosion, also the tires although it is an 08 the tire may be 06, which makes them 4 years old.Pull out the oil dip stick look and smell the oil to see if it smell burned. I know this is a major investment so be careful and don't let them tell you they are to busy to do that, Also ask  for a car fact sheet on it.  GOOD LUCK. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Russ, I also have always been a Chevy but in our search for a class A I did not let the chassis be a deal breaker.  Like you have found we found a year old HR with 1700 miles.  It was on the Ford chassis.  Got a good deal and the Ford has been great.  I tow a 4x4 4door Chevy tracker and you can not tell it's back there.  There have been some problems with plugs blowing out of the V10 Ford and Worlhorse has had some problems with brakes but I would not worry about either. The workhorse may have a heavier chassis than the Ford.  I would also check what the CCC is on the SW.  It will be listed in one of the cabinets. You would like to have 2k for fulltiming but doubt the SW will have that much.  You would want at least 1200 IMO.  Keep us posted


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Sorry Nash yes it does, as for as the brakes goes, it was a brake line that needed to be raise up  to keep it from rubbing.. Mine has never been in the shop for a brake problem. some Fleet Wood had a recall but not my SW. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: i JUST HAD TO COME BACK  WITH THAT. BTW Russ Nash and I are friends so don't let this get to you. :laugh: He also has a Chevette that he races.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?



If he has a chevette we need to exchange some pictures. There also has been a recall on some workhorse chassis of boiling brake fluid and calipar sticking which is causing warped rotors. As I said nither of the problems on Ford or Chevy would keep me from buying. At least we know of the possible problems. Workhorse has at least admitted there may be a problem on certain models that fall in a production time table. So far Ford has not taken any responsbility on blown plugs. As far as CCC any make may have a very low CCC. I looked at a Triple E that only had 576 lbs of CCC. Salesman told me that was all I needed. Love those selsmen that don't know my camping habits and yet know what I need. Think they are thinking what they need "A SELL" 

PS Hollis don't think I was knocking your SW  Think I said workhorse chassis. Goggle it and you will find recalls on CERTAIN workhorse chassis. No perticular brand of house.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Assuming this goes through (waiting on the bank), is there a resource for finding used toads?  Or do yo just have to keep an eye out for specific models?  Most of what I have found in my research is information on newer vehicles as to whether they are toad worthy.  Is there a good resource on older toads?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

NO MORE COMMENTS :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Now you are yelling at us Hollis :laugh:   
Russ you can go to motor home magazine and find older vehicles that can be towed 4 down. Just goggle MH magazine.  Sometimes you can find toads that have been traded in and still have the brakets on them.  Saturn was a popular toad so you may just start looking at some used Saturns and maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

I am going to go out on a limb here, hoping it will not jinx me with the bank.  Important question:  where do you get the map avatar that you color in for states you've been in.  Also, do you have to overnite or is passing through enough?  I could almost fill one up just in the travels I have made already, without an RV.  Not kosher?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

here u go ,, Russ ,, an i don;t do just the passing thru on mine ,, one day stay IMO is good enough to say i been there  

http://www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

The rule is that you have to have actually camped out in the state overnight before you can color in the state.

My rule is that I had to do something more than just camp out while passing through.


----------



## topdownman (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Our rule with the map is you have to at least go to the bathroom in that state.  Have fun! :bleh:


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

How about if you're passing over in an airplane and use the bathroom?   :laugh: I guess they would have to drop the blue ice to qualify!

I jinxed  the bank deal.  They declined us. Not sure why, although we did go through some bad times about 9 years ago, that continue to haunt us.  I hate credit anyway, so I don't feel all that bad about not getting it.  Going to have to check our CR to make sure there isn't any new bogus info on us there.  We will be getting a MH or 5ver by the time we retire, if not shortly after.  We will have 401K, 403B, lump sum retirement etc when that happens.  So I will hang out here for a while learning and maybe even contributing if possible.


----------



## Cruzincat (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

BTW, I am keep a positive outlook on this.  I am thinking we will be able to afford an even better MH or 5ver when the time comes.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Lets cut to the chase.  We full-timed for 15 years in a 5th wheel and would purchase one all over again.  Lots less trouble when things go wrong.  Believe me, it's not an opinion. after being on 4 different RV forums not to mention reading HighWays, TrailerLife and MotorHome magazines,  I've heard (read) lots more stories of things going wrong with MH's than 5th wheels.  MH's are far more costly when things do go wrong.

After using campground wifi systems for about 4 years, we finally bought a Verizon air-card and never found an RV park that we couldn't get the air-card to connect to the Internet.  Sometimes it wasn't Verizon broadband, but it did connect to a sister system that Verizon shared with.  It was slower than Verizon broadband, but worked.  The campground wifi systems are not as safe to use if you do financial transactions and are sometimes so slow you could send smoke signals faster.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Now another view, I have camped for 50 yrs and owned most ever kind of rv there is from tents to the MH now.  At my age I could never go back to trailering but the economy might force me to.  If you take into account the proper tow vehicle and a nice fiver not much difference IMO. Yes the mh is more expensive to own but so is a 5th wheel over a tent.  My MH expensive has so far been not much more than when we had the 5th wheel.  But, now I need to buy 6 tires  .  Tires are not that much more than my dually tires were.  Insurance and tags about the same but little higher for MH.  I do most of my own repairs.  MH has the same things in a drive train that a good tow vehicle. Rather have my little 4x4 tracker toad to sight see than a truck.  I guess the best way is to climb the ladder own them all then decide.  All rvs I owned served the purpose at the time. What is best for one is not for another so each person has to make that decision.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Hey Chelse, it's good you don't need 6 new tires for a diesel pusher.  The last time I bought 4 premium Michelin XPS RIB 16 inch tires for the 5er I paid under $1000 mounted and balanced.  I would think a big MH would cost at least double that if not much, much more.  Ask Hollis or Lee how much they recently paid for new tires.  My point is that a 5er anyway you look at it is cheaper to buy and maintain than a MH with big tires, engine and drive train.  

If you are rich money doesn't matter.  Well maybe it does matter if Obama takes it all away and gives it POOR OLD me.  My hand is extended for all the money you rich MH owners have to give.  laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Well DL if I look at it from a money standpoint I need to go back to the tent.  Will you not agree that a tent is cheaper than the fiver    So do you advise going back to the tent.  Not saying the MH is cheaper just that it serves some people better. When I am no longer able to do my own work there will be no way I can afford a MH. If money was no object I would say MH no brainer. 45 ft diesel pusher with all the bells and whistles.  Feel sorry for poor old you in your condo   :laugh:  :laugh: Oh by the way I can get the Michelin XRV 19.5 for 238 each.  Got connections   :approve:  Good to see you are still hanging around the forum.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

I still prefer my MH. yes it is some what costly to maintain, but I knew that when I bought it. I also knew the tires was going cost a lot also. But to have the convenience of the wife having to go to the bathroom and not having to stop every 200-300 mile for that is a blessing for me. I do look at it from the money stand point, but you have to give a little to get a little. As the economy get better(and I hope it does) we aren't going as much as we like. But staying on the positive side of thinking we will be back on the road. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Oh Fooey to y'all.   :laugh:


----------



## whitey (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Hi Russ: If i had been in a state with my motorhome and stay night a or just pass though i will add it to my map. This is the link for the sates map.http:

//www.epgsoft.com/VisitedStatesMap/


----------



## C Nash (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Hollis see we can still pull DLs chain :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Yes, you can 'flush' DL by pulling his chain!   :clown: 

PS. He thinks he is REALLY retired now!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

Tex I agree, he thinks he is retired, but he's not.He still love to tell us all something that he has experience. My only regret is I have never met THE MAN, AND HE IS THE MAN! BUT IT IS FUN PULLING HIS CHAIN  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Future Newbie?

He's done got rid of that Dogde.  Now he has no fumes to smell and he is beginning to see the REAL world :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

